# IFBB Bikini Pro Nathalia Melo Heats Up the Pages of Muscle & Fitness



## Arnold (May 25, 2010)

*IFBB Bikini Pro Nathalia Melo Heats Up the Pages of Muscle & Fitness*

The newest issue of Muscle & Fitness magazine features IFBB Bikini Pro Nathalia Melo with five full page photos. The photos are very well done and some of the most impressive shots I???ve seen to date of the rising bikini star.


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2010)

More pics:


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2010)

And more pics:


----------



## Walnutz (May 25, 2010)

Damn....hot!


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2010)

some more:


----------



## lnvanry (May 25, 2010)

whoa


----------



## MDR (May 30, 2010)

intense-I like the thong shot the best


----------



## vespote (Jun 9, 2010)

Stage shots are super hot.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

God damn I love long hair.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 13, 2010)

Keep the photos of this one coming!


----------

